# Looking for a Cagemate in Western NC



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

My 2 elderly rats have passed away leaving my 1 yr old rat alone. Cagemate can be male or female (im having Olivia spayed). The only thing is i can only take 1 rat in (says the hubby) and i cant travel to pick it up. It would have a great home, in a very large cage. My rat(s), have ALOT of out of cage time. I feed Oxbow food, along with fresh fruits and veggies. Please my rat is lonely and i dont want to buy from the petstore.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Have you check Pet finder and Craigslist?
There are usually a lot of rats in western NC that need homes on both of those sites.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I have tried both but the ones listed are too far from me.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Yay i found a beautiful baby girl. She is a Black Self baby with top ears


----------

